# Golf Survey



## camsu (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm doing a little bit of research about golf and technology, if you have a minute, take this quick survey! 
Golf Survey
Thanks!


----------



## lefecious (Jul 11, 2007)

camsu said:


> Hey everyone, I'm doing a little bit of research about golf and technology, if you have a minute, take this quick survey!
> Golf Survey
> Thanks!


No thanks, Mr. one-post spammer.


----------



## camsu (Aug 11, 2007)

thanks for the comment Mr. 19 post forum master


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Filled it out for ya! I was bored, so I figured what the hell.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hey I filled it out too this morning. I thought it couldn't hurt, all the poor guy asks is us to fill it out and we jump all over him. Its not like he asked us to buy a product or anything.


----------



## camsu (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it! :thumbsup: 

Yea, I'm not trying to sell anything or be a jerk, just a simple survey


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Your welcome. And ur not being a jurk, and the survey was simple, plus i like taking surveys.


----------



## lefecious (Jul 11, 2007)

camsu said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate it! :thumbsup:
> 
> Yea, I'm not trying to sell anything or be a jerk, just a simple survey


Alright, I'm sorry for jumping all over you like that. I've just seen so many people who join forums and make one post with a link to advertisements or other junk and I just hate that. It was your first post and you included a link so I just automatically thought you were spamming.

Anyway, I filled out the survey for you. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## camsu (Aug 11, 2007)

No problem, thanks for filling the survey out, still need more responses, but yours help! :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't mind surveys unless they call me on the phone during the last 1/2 hour of the Masters like one poor man did. I wonder if his ears have recovered from the scalding I gave him?

I filled out this survey and didn't find anything objectionable about it. I play at one course that has GPS systems installed and another course where they don't. 

I bought a Bushnell laser range finder and I'm very disappointed in it. I chose it over a hand held GPS because I figured the laser would work all the time, but the GPS could only work on courses that had been mapped. My research showed where I play wasn't mentioned in the list of Miami courses that had been mapped.

The laser rangefinder is very difficult to keep on the flagstick, so I tend to point it at whatever mound there is in front of the green. At least I get a good idea of how far my shot has to be to clear the front edge, but it will be on ebay soon.


----------



## Greg099 (Aug 18, 2007)

Did the survey. As far as Range Finders go, the older models are not very reliable beyond 100 yards or so. I just bought the latest Bushnell Pinseeker Range Finder (Tournament Edition, which is the USGA approved version), and it is MUCH better. It picks up the flag accurately from over 300 yards, and is great for finding yardage to bunkers, trees, etc during the round.

It is limited to line of sight, but I live in Florida where 99% of the wholes are pretty flat. In hilly terrain, you'd probably need a sky-caddie or equivalent.

Cheers,

Greg


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

DennisM said:


> I don't mind surveys unless they call me on the phone during the last 1/2 hour of the Masters like one poor man did. I wonder if his ears have recovered from the scalding I gave him?
> 
> I filled out this survey and didn't find anything objectionable about it. I play at one course that has GPS systems installed and another course where they don't.
> 
> ...



The Sureshot GPS from Tee2Green Technologies can be used by a player to map a course that hasn't been professionally mapped. This can then be added to the international database. It also has several other cool features including:

Know the distance to the front, centre and back of the green from anywhere on the course.

Know the distance to up to 33 recorded points identifying hazards & Green for each hole.

Know pace of play and elapsed playing time.

Record individual golf courses quickly and simply and save up to 10 different courses.

Download from the Tee2Green website pre-recorded courses which can be included in the 10 courses available on the sureshotgps.

Record fairways hit, greens in regulation, putts and provide statistics. Provided with the sureshotgps is the bonus Windows software sureanalysis which further analyses play and keeps statistics for specific or multiple games.

Measure your shots and know the exact distance for each club – enabling this feature allows club recommendation depending on the distance to the green.

All the above features are taken from the Sureshot website. I have no affiliation to sureshot in any way. It just seems like great unit to me. DennisM, I think you might like the ability to map your own course if it isn't done already. When I looked at courses in my local area, I noticed it identified which ones were professionally mapped and the others obviously were not. But I'm guessing they'd still be useful. I'm saving up for one myself. 

It's easily found via google.

Oh, and I filled in the survey.


----------

